# Removing Polish From black plastic trim



## Ste T

Im sure this has been covered before but im unable to find the post,

I have been drove crazy with my girlfriends dad using MER like its going out of fashion (if it was ever in) he has got it every where, biggest problem is on the black plastic trims, how can i remove the white marks from the plastic's?

and swirl marks on a soft top, a friend of mine used a PW on his BMW soft top and it has left water marks, anyway of getting rid these too?


:devil:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Black trim: I have tried many things but most just hide the problem. Last week I had enough and tried a dash of petrol on a piece of mutton cloth and hey presto, all gone:thumb:

Soft top swirls: sounds as though the pressure washer has affected the 'pile' of the cloth. Try a gentle scrub with a soft brush and shampoo to even out the cloth again.


----------



## swiftshine

Some folk use groundnut oil or peanut butter to remove polish on black trim. Never tried this myself. I use a good white rubber (eraser). The Staedler ones work for me.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

This is gonna sound like i'm taking the p..., but have u tried urine? U might want to wash it afterwards with a sweet smelling shampoo, but if you can bring yourself to do it you won't regret it.


----------



## isherdholi

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Black trim: I have tried many things but most just hide the problem. Last week I had enough and tried a dash of petrol on a piece of mutton cloth and hey presto, all gone:thumb:


I thought this was a bad idea because the petrol would burn the plastic?

Try this: -

http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2375&category=86&print=true


----------



## Alan W

Here's something else:

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=184&reviews_id=152

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Autoglym Fast Glass works a treat.

Groundnut Oil is a good option too.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

isherdholi said:


> I thought this was a bad idea because the petrol would burn the plastic?


No problem with the plastic however I was only using a dab on the end of one finger.


----------



## Cozzer

HalfordsShopper said:


> This is gonna sound like i'm taking the p..., but have u tried urine? U might want to wash it afterwards with a sweet smelling shampoo, but if you can bring yourself to do it you won't regret it.


Is he taking the p**s lol


----------



## Cozzer

But seriosuly, try penut butter if you have some in the kitchen. Apply to trim, rubber it in for a few seconds and then lick it off! It removed a lot of wax off my wifes mini cooper. There was still a tiny bit i could see, but applying back to black other it again meant you couldnt see the remaining wax marks


----------



## Ste T

HalfordsShopper said:


> This is gonna sound like i'm taking the p..., but have u tried urine? U might want to wash it afterwards with a sweet smelling shampoo, but if you can bring yourself to do it you won't regret it.


OMG how do you know this works! i know im going to open a can of worms here...


----------



## HalfordsShopper

20RSport said:


> OMG how do you know this works!


i've no idea if it works or not lol. i just thought i'd be funny to see if i could get people to spend sunday morning wiping p155 all over their cars. <hangs head in shame> Wife saw it and said i had to tell people not to do it or she wouldn't speak to me again :-(


----------



## jamest

HalfordsShopper said:


> i've no idea if it works or not lol. i just thought i'd be funny to see if i could get people to spend sunday morning wiping p155 all over their cars. <hangs head in shame> *Wife saw it and said i had to tell people not to do it or she wouldn't speak to me again* :-(


Lucky bar steward.:lol:


----------



## Silva1

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Black trim: I have tried many things but most just hide the problem. *Last week I had enough and tried a dash of petrol on a piece of mutton cloth and hey presto*, all gone:thumb:
> 
> Soft top swirls: sounds as though the pressure washer has affected the 'pile' of the cloth. Try a gentle scrub with a soft brush and shampoo to even out the cloth again.


:doublesho Thats probably the dearest method :lol:


----------



## Silva1

HalfordsShopper said:


> i've no idea if it works or not lol. i just thought i'd be funny to see if i could get people to spend sunday morning wiping p155 all over their cars. <hangs head in shame> Wife saw it and said i had to tell people not to do it or she wouldn't speak to me again :-(


Read that someone was using spit on their car a long while back :lol: 
But p**s will be a bit OTT


----------



## Frothey

apc and a soft brush.... then Black Wow when dry.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP

A pencil rubber/eraser is easily the best


----------



## Hugo

I use Megs All purpose cleaner lifts grit, tar and polish of the black bits! Actual does makes them look like new!


----------



## The Big Yin

APC and magic eraser


----------



## ameet

Peanut Butter it m8, cheapest option, just make sure you rub it in properly to get the best result


----------



## m411mtf

I use a hair dryer on its highest setting. It works wonders every time. I know some people on another forum use paint removing heat guns and swear by the results. I suppose it depends on the hardness of the plastic the trim is made of.


----------



## addsvrs

i used APC 5:1 and a toothbrush worked a treat


----------



## RandomlySet

RussZS said:


> Autoglym Fast Glass works a treat.
> 
> Groundnut Oil is a good option too.


seconded. Just bought a new car, and the previous guy got polish on mirror base plates and arieal etc. was cleaning and was still there. Then at the end when doin the windows, i had the bottle in hand, and thought "why the hell not give it a try"

hey presto, it worked


----------

